# Watchroll



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

anybody got a pattern for one of these as i want to have a go at making a leather one, thanks all


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

chris.ph said:


> anybody got a pattern for one of these as i want to have a go at making a leather one, thanks all


I could ask the 710 if she will knit you one. :yahoo:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

my mrs used to be a seamstress so i could probably stitch her up to make them :tongue2:


----------

